# Italy Serie A 21-22 Sep



## OddsPoster (Sep 18, 2013)

Full Time Result  

Closes  1 X 2  
21 Sep 19:00 AC Chievo Verona - Udinese Calcio 2.80 3.15 2.75 +160 AC Chievo Verona - Udinese Calcio 
21 Sep 19:00 Cagliari Calcio - Sampdoria Genoa 2.25 3.35 3.35 +166 Cagliari Calcio - Sampdoria Genoa 
21 Sep 21:45 Genoa FC - AS Livorno 1.85 3.60 4.50 +167 Genoa FC - AS Livorno 
22 Sep 13:30 US Sassuolo Calcio - Inter Milan 4.40 3.50 1.90 +170 US Sassuolo Calcio - Inter Milan 
22 Sep 16:00 Catania Calcio - Parma FC 2.20 3.30 3.50 +166 Catania Calcio - Parma FC 
22 Sep 16:00 AS Roma - Lazio Roma 2.25 3.40 3.30 +168 AS Roma - Lazio Roma 
22 Sep 16:00 Bologna FC - FC Turin 2.20 3.30 3.50 +165 Bologna FC - FC Turin 
22 Sep 16:00 Juventus Turin - Hellas Verona 1.22 6.50 15.00 +177 Juventus Turin - Hellas Verona 
22 Sep 16:00 Atalanta Bergamasca - AC Fiorentina 3.00 3.25 2.50 +165 Atalanta Bergamasca - AC Fiorentina 
22 Sep 21:45 AC Milan - SSC Napoli 2.70 3.30 2.70 +173


----------



## betzz12 (Sep 19, 2013)

*Atalanta vs. Fiorentina: Match Prediction and Odds*

The past two matches between these teams saw Fiorentina winning both at home and away. Current table rankings also put Montella’s men in the dominant side, standing at number three against Atalanta’s 13th placement. Among other indicators, this match will heavily favor Fiorentina. A 3-1 tally may be scored by the conclusion of this match.

_ODDS - FT
HOME: 2.76
AWAY: 2.46
DRAW: 3.02
_


----------



## bestbets (Sep 19, 2013)

*AC Milan vs Napoli Prediction and Serie A Betting Tips*



Serie A presents us with a mouth-watering fixture this weekend as Milan play host to Napoli in what is sure to be a fascinating game of football.

Napoli have started the strongest out of the two clubs with three wins from three. Rafa's men have all the potential to become serious title challengers this year especially with signings as strong as Gonzalo Higuaín, Pepe Reina and José María Callejón who are all sure to make an impact this season and potentially improve on their second place finish last term. 

Napoli finished nine points off the top and in doing so also topped this weekend’s opponents who could only finish in third six points behind Napoli. 

Both clubs invested well over the summer with some marquee signings being made in both camps. For Milan the return of Kaka was great news for all involved in the club but a nice bit of business was done with Alessandro Matri for a little over £9.5m from Juventus who will be pushing for a place with the likes of Balotelli and Pazzini to compete with. (Napoli to win Serie A 4/1 Betfair).

As well as signing such key players Napoli also managed to keep hold of their star man Marek Hamsik. Hamsik would cost more than 100m Euros according to his former president at Brescia. The Slovakian was sold by the club for 5.5m Euros in 2007 and Gino Corini now claims he is worth nearly twenty times that and also went on to say Hamsik is a "player who could win the golden ball" and "it's probable he will win it soon".

The 26 year old has bagged 65 goals in 221 league games during his stay at Stadio San Paulo. If Napoli are to win this one I am sure he will have a major role to play in seeing his side to victory. One way of doing so would be provide for his new team mate Higuaín who has started his career in Naples impressively bagging twice in their opening three fixtures for the club. (Higuaín to score first 5/1 Bet Victor).

Milan's opposite number to Hamsik, Kaka is set to be out for a month with a thigh injury.

We should be in for a very tight game with Napoli looking to maintain their 100% start and Milan to improve on what’s been a bit of a hit and miss start to this seasons campaign. Milan always have potential to give any team a hard time throughout but with a few injuries already to key men such as Kaka, Riccardo Montolivo, Stephan El Shaarawy, Giampaolo Pazzini and Ignazio Abate who all missed the game against Celtic. Unless the majority of these boys get back to fitness in time for Sunday's game its likely to be a little bit more testing for the Italian giants to handle although they are still odds on with a few bookmakers. (Milan to win 7/5 with Ladbrokes).

As far as head to head goes between the two clubs there's very little to choose from with three of the last six meetings being all draws, Milan winning two and Napoli with only one victory between the two sides which doesn't give much help to the neutral if you’re looking to bet on a winner based the history in the fixture. What may be worth paying particular attention to is the current squad's available for both team with currently very few issues for Benitez's men and the opposite for the home team with numerous players currently on the injured list. This should be a cracker so make sure you tune in for this one. Especially after decent results for both sides mid week they will both be looking to continue that in the league.

AC Milan vs Napoli Betting Tips

Napoli to score first and last 2/1 (Ladbrokes)

Mario Balotelli to score 2 or more 8/1 (Bet365)

HT draw FT Napoli 5-1 (Betfair)


----------



## allfootball (Sep 21, 2013)

Milan will be searching for the fourth successive home victory when they welcome Serie A leaders Napoli to San Siro and this does seem as a perfect opportunity for the Rossoneri to close the gap behind the leading pack. Meanwhile, the Azzurri are brimming with confidence after defeating last year’s finalists Borussia Dortmund in their opening Champions League game and no doubt they will fancy their chances of winning in Milan as well.

Home comforts

While this is hardly the first time Max Allegri has to cope with a severe injury crisis since arriving at San Siro, the latest of these has come at a very bad time. Numerous injuries to the playing squad have disrupted team’s preparations for the new season and they are the reason why the Rossoneri have yet to hit the ground running. Milan continue to struggle on the road, where they are winless this season, and the mere fact they needed a huge help from the referees to avoid the second successive defeat on the travels is a cause for concern. Even if Max Allegri’s side have been far from impressive in their home games as well, the good news is they have won all three games at San Siro, which can give the players confidence ahead of the clash with red-hot Napoli. It is perfectly clear that Milan’s leaky defence won’t be able to stop free-scoring Azzurri from registering at least one goal, so much will depend on the hosts’ performance up front. The arrival of Alessandro Matri could be just the thing they need to improve their results amidst the injury crisis as Mario Balotelli finally has someone to help him when things get tough.

M’Baye Niang, Ignazio Abate and Andrea Poli has recovered from their respective injuries, but Bonera, Gabriel, Pazzini, De Sciglio, Silvestre, El Shaarawy, Kaka and Montolivo remain sidelined.

Napoli already leading the title chase

Napoli have been on a major uptrend over the last couple of years and it appears they are finally ready to mount a serious title challenge in Serie A as well as reach the final stages of the Champions League. The club chiefs have made the right decision in selling Edinson Cavani as that allowed them to seriously reinforce every area of the squad, with the big strength in depth likely to prove a huge asset this season. And while many were doubting Rafael Benitez could adapt to the team that are used to playing attack-minded football, the reality is the Spaniard has done a brilliant job in rebuilding the squad over the summer. As a result, Napoli were able to hit the ground running early on, recording comfortable victories over Bologna, Chievo and Atalanta before winning their first high-profile match of the season thanks to an impressive all-round performance against Borussia Dortmund. Given that the Azzurri are playing with a lot of confidence and notching goals for fun at the moment, they should be able to play their part in turning the Milan game into a cracking encounter.

With no fresh injury worries to report, Rafael Benitez could field the same side that started the Borussia Dortmund game in midweek.

Verdict

Following a slow start to the league campaign, AC Milan have no choice but to go for a win against Napoli, with the hosts heavily relying on Mario Balotelli and Alessandro Matri. The Azzurri, on the other hand, have already reached top form and they look they can even continue their winning streak at San Siro.

Top pick: Over 2.5 goals   1.95 (19/20) @ bet365

Alternative pick 1: Both teams to score   1.75 (3/4) @ BetVictor

Alternative pick 2: Napoli Draw no bet   1.95 (19/20) @ William Hill


----------



## peleus (Feb 9, 2014)

William Hill still has my trust for this year.


----------



## Andy987 (May 19, 2015)

Napoli already leading the title chase.
And  my trust goes with WILLIAM HILL for sure.


----------

